
How long did it take you to figure out that the top/bottom arrows are for voting? (honest!) - juwo

======
juwo
I didnt realize it until 10 days ago (though I meant to ask long ago how
points were awarded). It skirted my consciousness and I think I saw it as in
the IE newsreader and in XML and Swing trees, a way to collapse and expand the
conversation tree.

If YC had picked the "standard" icon - thumbs up/down, they would have had to
compromise their minimalist Gmail look. But would this have made for a better
UI?

(I wonder if there is an "Aha" lesson trying to get out...)

------
nostrademons
I realized it immediately because I came from Reddit...

------
markovich
I didn't look, I didn't notice, and frankly, I didn't care. If I had ever
wanted to upvote a comment, I'm sure I would have found quickly.

------
vlad
I overheard STEW allowed users to vote others down before I ever registered
for this site. :)

(STEW = YCombinator startup news.)

~~~
BrandonM
I see what you did there :)

------
boomstrap
What down arrow? (came from reddit)

~~~
akkartik
Comments have down arrows. They're only visible if you're logged in.

~~~
randallsquared
Perhaps you also need a certain amount of karma. I'm logged in (with 2 karma)
and don't see any down arrows.

------
BrandonM
Honestly, I knew right away. I'm not sure why, because I've never used Reddit
or Digg.

------
jmclain
Just now...

~~~
juwo
that's one point for you, for your honesty :)

------
dawie
Down is new

